# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  التوازن في عقد الايجار (iq)

## هيثم الفقى

*التوازن في عقد الإيجار* 

إن عقد الإيجار من العقود المهمة والتي نتداولها في حياتنا اليومية كثيراً ونتبادل فيها الأدوار فتارة نكون مستأجرين وأخرى مؤجرين وبصور شتى، ومن هذه العقود عقد إيجار العقار، فهذه العقود أولتها التشريعات أهمية خاصة لأنها تتعلق إما بمحل عمل المستأجر أو محل سكناه وكلاهما من الأمور التي لا يستغني عنها أي فرد، ولم يقتصر الأمر على المنظومة القانونية العراقية فحسب، بل اهتمت به الكثير من الدول والتي سبقت العراق بذلك المضمار، أما في العراق فان عقود الإيجار كانت تخضع للأحكام الشرعية وعلى وفق الشريعة الإسلامية التي كانت في زمن الدولة العثمانية تنشر بواسطة مجلة الأحكام العدلية، التي تمثل موسوعة الأحكام المنظمة للمعاملات ومنها عقود الإيجار وكانت هذه المجلة تجمع فيها الأحكام الشرعية الصادرة على وفق المذهب الحنفي الذي كان مذهب الدولة العثمانية الرسمي آنذاك، ثم بعد ذلك قننت أحكام إيجار العقار بموجب القانون المدني العراقي رقم 40 لسنة 1951 المعدل وحدد الالتزامات المتقابلة بين طرفي العلاقة العقدية لعقد الإيجار وكان الأصل فيه الالتزام بالمدد المحدد في صلب العقد ومقدار الأجرة المثبت فيه وسرى ذلك لغاية صدور قانون إيجار العقار رقم 67 لسنة 1973 الذي اخرج العقارات المستأجرة من القانون المدني ونظم أحكامها بشكل منفرد تحت وازع وتبرير طرح في حينه واستمر الحال لحد الآن على الرغم من صدور أكثر من تشريع أما ناسخ أو معدل لما سبقه وكلها كانت تدور في فلك حماية المستأجر من المالك وفرضت التزام على المالك لا يد له فيه بتمديد العقد إلى ما لا نهاية بمعنى التأبيد وبذات الأجرة المقدرة ابتداء، وان كان التعديل الأخير حدد تلك الحماية بثمانية سنوات وأعطى للمالك حق طلب زيادة الأجرة بعد مرور مدة خمسة سنوات على ابتداء العقد، ولغرض معرفة التزامات كل طرف بموجب هذه القوانين وحتى نتمكن من الوصول إلى إيجاد حل لخلق توازن بين حق المستأجر في السكن وحق المالك في الانتفاع، لذلك سأعرض الأمر في مبحثين مختصرين نسبياً الأول يتعلق بمفهوم الشريعة الإسلامية للإجارة والغاية من ذلك تتجلى في معرفة الأساس الذي أنشئ بموجبه حكم الالتزام بين المالك والمستأجر، والمبحث الثاني العرض القانوني لأحكام عقد الإيجار، ومن ثم خلاصة أبين فيها الرأي والمقترح لمعالجة هذا الاختلال في التوازن بين حق المالك في الانتفاع بملكه وحق المستأجر في السكن . 
3/ شوال / 1427 الموافق 26/10/2006 القاضي سالم روضان الموسوي 
*المبحث الأول مفهوم عقد الإيجار في الشريعة الإسلامية*

إن الشريعة الإسلامية في أحكامها تنقسم إلى نوعين عبادية ومعاملات، و العبادية التي تنظم أحكام العبادة من صلاة وزكاة وسواها من الأمور التي تتعلق بتوثيق صلة العبد بخالقه، أما المعاملات فهي الأحكام التي تنظم العلاقات بين الأفراد، ومنها عقود الإيجار لذلك فان عقد الإيجار في الشريعة الإسلامية لا يختلف كثيراً عما قررته القوانين النافذة، والسبب في ذلك إن الشريعة الإسلامية كانت المصدر الأساس لمجمل الأحكام القانونية التي تضمنتها القوانين النافذة، وسأتناول الموضوع على وفق ما يلي :ـ 
*تعريف عقد الإيجار*

إن تعريف عقد الإيجار يتطلب معرفة اصل مفردة الإجارة في اللغة وإنها تماثل التعريف الاصطلاحي للعقد ، فالإجارة مشتقة من الأجر وهو العوض ، ومنه سمي الثواب أجرا . وفي الشرع : عقد على المنافع بعوض ، فلا يصح استئجار الشجر من أجل الانتفاع بالثمر ، لان الشجر ليس منفعة ، ولا استئجار النقدين ، ولا الطعام للأكل ، ولا المكيل والموزون لأنه لا ينتفع بها إلا باستهلاك أعيانها . وكذلك لا يصح استئجار بقرة أو شاة أو ناقة لحلب لبنها لان الإجارة تملك المنافع ، وفي هذه الحال تملك اللبن وهو عين . والعقد يرد على المنفعة لا على العين والمنفعة قد تكون منفعة عين ، كسكنى الدار ، أو ركوب السيارة ، كما إن الإجارة (هي بيع منفعة معلومة بأجر معلوم بمعنى إن الإجارة شرعا تمليك منفعة بعوض فخرج البيع والهبة والعارية والنكاح فإنه استباحة المنافع بعوض لا تمليكها ) ، وقيل الأجر الجزاء على العمل كالإجارة ولما كان أصل هذه المادة الثواب على الأعمال وهي منافع، لذا خصصت الإجارة ببيع المنافع على قاعدة العرف في تخصيص كل نوع تحت جنس باسم ليحصل التعارف عند الخطاب ويرى بعض الفقهاء إن (الإجارة هي المعاوضة على منافع الأعيان ، سواء كانت المنفعة عملا - كالإجارة على الخياطة - أم غير ذلك ، كإجارة المساكن والملابس والدواب والمعامل وغيرها) . 
*أركان عقد الإيجار*

أركان عقد الإيجار في فقه الشريعة الإسلامية كما يلي :ـ الركن الأول : العاقدان ويعتبر فيهما العقل والبلوغ كسائر التصرفات . الركن الثاني : الصيغة ، وهي أن يقول : أكريتك هذه الدار ، أو أجرتها مدة كذا بكذا ، فيقول : على الاتصال ( قبلت ، أو ) استأجرت ، أو اكتريت . ولو أضاف إلى المنفعة فقال : أجرتك أو أكريتك منافع هذه الدار الركن الثالث : الأجرة . فالإجارة قسمان . واردة على العين كمن استأجر دابة بعينها ليركبها أو يحمل عليها ، أو شخصا بعينه لخياطة ثوب . أو بناء الحائط وواردة على الذمة ، كمن أستأجر دابة موصوفة للركوب أو الحمل ، أو قال : ألزمت ذمتك خياطة هذا الثوب ، أو بناء الحائط ، فقبل . وفي قوله : استأجرتك لكذا ، أو لتفعل كذا ، وجهان . أصحهما : أن الحاصل به إجارة عين ، للاضافة إلى المخاطب ، كما لو قال : استأجرت هذه الدابة . والثاني : إجارة ذمة ، وعلى هذا إنما تكون إجارة عين إذا زاد فقال : استأجرت عينك أو نفسك لكذا ، أو لتعمل بنفسك كذا . وإجارة العقار لا تكون إلا إجارة عين ، لانه لا يثبت في الذمة ، ولهذا لا يجوز السلم في أرض ولا دار . وفيها تفصيلات متعددة كما يلي :ـ 1. إذا وردت الاجارة على العين ، لم يجب تسليم الاجرة في المجلس ، كما لا يشترط تسليم الثمن في البيع . ثم إن كانت في الذمة ، فهي كالثمن في الذمة في جواز الاستبدال ، وفي أنه إذا شرط فيها التأجيل أو التنجيم ، كانت مؤجلة أو منجمة . وإن شرط التعجيل ، كانت معجلة ، وإن أطلق ، فمعجلة ، وملكها المكري بنفس العقد ، استحق استيفاءها إذا سلم العين إلى المستأجر . واستدل الاصحاب بأن المنافع موجودة أو ملحقة بالموجود ، ولهذا صح العقد عليها ، وجاز أن تكون الاجرة دينا ، وإلا ، لكان بيع دين بدين . 2. يشترط العلم بقدر الاجرة ووصفها إذا كانت في الذمة كالثمن في الذمة ، فلو قال : اعمل كذا لارضيك أو أعطيك شيئا ، وما أشبهه ، فسد العقد ، وإذا عمل ، استحق أجرة المثل . ولو استأجره بنفقته أو كسوته ، فسد . ولو استأجره بقدر من الحنطة أو الشعير ، وضبطه ضبط السلم ، جاز . ولو استأجره بأرطال خبز ، بني على جواز السلم في الخبز . ولو آجر الدار بعمارتها ، أو الدابة بعلفها ، أو الارض بخراجها ومؤنتها أو بدراهم معلومة على أن يعمرها ، ولا يحسب ما أنفق من الاجرة ، لم يصح . ولو أجرها بدراهم معلومة على أن يصرفها إلى العمارة ، لم يصح ، لان الاجرة ، الدراهم مع الصرف إلى العمارة ، وذلك عمل مجهول . ثم إذا صرفها في العمارة ، رجع بها . ولو أطلق العقد ، ثم أذن له في الصرف إلى العمارة ، وتبرع به المستأجر ، جاز . فإن اختلفا في قدر ما أنفق ، فقولان في أن القول قول من ؟ ولو أعطاه ثوبا وقال : إن خطته اليوم فلك درهم ، أو غدا فنصف ، فسد العقد ووجبت أجرة المثل متى خاطه . ولو قال : إن خطته روميا فلك درهم ، أو فارسيا فنصف ، فسد ، والرومي بغرزتين ، والفارسي بغرزة . 3. إذا أجلا الاجرة فحلت وقد تغير النقد ، اعتبر نقد يوم العقد . وفي الجعالة الاعتبار بيوم اللفظ على الاصح ، وقيل : بوقت تمام العمل ، لان الاستحقاق يثبت بتمام العمل . 4. إذا كانت الاجرة في الذمة . فلو كانت معينة ، ملكت في الحال كالمبيع ، واعتبرت فيها الشرائط المعتبرة في المبيع ، حتى لو جعل الاجرة جلد شاة مذبوحة قبل السلخ ، لم يجز ، لانه لا يعرف صفته في الرقة والثخانة وغيرهما . وهل تغني رؤية الاجرة ، عن معرفة قدرها ؟ فيه طريقان . أحدهما : على قولي رأس مال السلم . والثاني : القطع بالجواز ، وهو المذهب . 5. أما الاجارة الواردة على الذمة ، فلا يجوز فيها تأجيل الاجرة ، ولا الاستبدال عنها ، ولا الحوالة بها ولا عليها ، ولا الابراء ، بل يجب التسليم في المجلس كرأس مال السلم ، لانه سلم في المنافع ، فإن كانت الاججرة مشاهدة غير معلومة القدر ، فعلى القولين في رأس مال السلم . هذا إذا تعاقدا بلفظ السلم ، بأن قال : أسلمت إليك هذا الدينار في دابة تحملني إلى موضع كذا ، فإن عقدا بلفظ الاجارة ، بأن قال : استأجرت منك دابة صفتها كذالتحملني إلى موضع كذا ، فوجهان بنوهما على أن الاعتبار باللفظ ، أم بالمعنى ؟ أصحهما عند العراقيين ، وأبي علي ، والبغوي : أنه كما لو عقدا بلفظ السلم ، ورجح بعضهم الآخر . 6. يجوز أن تكون الاجرة منفعة ، سواء اتفق الجنس ، كما إذا أجر دارا بمنفعة دار ، أو اختلف ، بأن أجرها بمنفعة عبد . ولا ربا في المنافع أصلا ، حتى لو أجر دارا بمنفعة دارين ، أو أجر حلي ذهب بذهب ، جاز ، ولا يشترط القبض في المجلس . فصل لا يجوز أن يجعل الاجرة شيئا يحصل بعمل الاجنبي ، كما لو استأجر السلاخ ينسج الشاة بجلدها ، أو الطحان ليطحن الحنطة بثلث دقيقها ، أو بصاع منه ، أو بالنخالة ، أو المرضعة بجزء من الرقيق المرتضع بعد الفطام ، أو قاطف الثمار بجزء منها بعد القطاف ، أو لينسخ الثوب بنصفه ، فكل هذا فاسد ، وللاجير أجرة مثله . ولو استأجر المرضع بجزء من الرقيق في الحال ، أو قاطف الثمار بجزء منها على رؤوس الشجر ، أو كان الرقيق لرجل وامرأة ، فاستأجرها لترضعه بجزء منه ، أو بغيره ، جاز على الصحيح ، كما لو ساقى شريكه وشرط له زيادة من الثمر ، يجوز وإن كان يقع عمله في مشترك . وقيل : لا يجوز ، ونقله الامام والغزالي عن الاصحاب ، لان عمل الاجير ينبغي أن يقع في خاص ملك المستأجر ، وهو ضعيف . قال البغوي : لو استأجر شريكه في الحنطة ليطحنها أو الدابة ليتعهدها بدراهم ، جاز . ولو قال : استأجرتك بربع هذه الحنطة أو بصاع منها لتطحن الباقي ، قال المتولي والبغوي : يجوز ، ثم يتقاسمان قبل الطحن ، فيأخذ الاجرة ، ويطحن الباقي . قال المتولي : وإن شاء طحن الكل والدقيق مشترك بينهما . ومثال هذه المسائل ، ما إذا استأجره لحمل الشاة المذكاة إلى موضع كذا بجلدها ، ففاسد أيضا . أما لو استأجره لحمل الميتة بجلدها ، فباطل ، لانه نجس . الركن الرابع : المنفعة ، ولها خمسة شروط . الشرط الأول : أن تكون متقومة وفيه مسائل . أحدها : استئجار تفاحة للشم باطل ، لأنها لا تقصد له ، فلم يصح كشراء حبة حنطة . فإن كثر التفاح ، فالوجه : الصحة ، لأنهم نصوا على جواز استئجار المسك والرياحين للشم ، ومن التفاح ما هو أطيب من كثير من الرياحين . الثانية : استئجار الدراهم والدنانير ، إن أطلقه ، فباطل الشرط الثاني : أن لا يتضمن استيفاء عين قصدا ، ومقصودة أن الإجارة عقد تراد به المنافع دون الأعيان ، هذا هو الأصل ، إلا أنه قد تستحق بها الأعيان تابعه لضرورة أو حاجة ماسة ، فتلحق تلك الأعيان حينئذ بالمنافع ، الشرط الثالث : أن تكون المنفعة مقدورا على تسليمها ، فاستئجار الآبق ، والمغصوب ، والأخرس للتعليم ، والأعمى لحفظ المتاع ، إجارة عين ، ومن لا يحسن القرآن لتعليمه ، الشرط الرابع : حصول المنفعة للمستأجر الشرط الخامس : كون المنفعة معلومة العين والقدر والصفة ، فلا يجوز أن يقول : أجرتك أحدهم . ثم إن لم يكن للعين المعينة إلا منفعة ، فالإجارة محمولة عليها ، وإن كان لها منافع ، وجب البيان . ومما تقدم نرى أن الشريعة الإسلامية لم تشترط أي تأبيد أو التزام للمالك تجاه المستأجر بتمديد العقد لمدة تزيد على ما ذكر في العقد وما اتفق عليه عملا بالقاعدة الفقهية العقد شريعة المتعاقدين والناس ملزمين بما الزموا به أنفسهم . 


*المبحث الثاني مفهوم عقد الإيجار في القانون*

بعد أن أوضحنا في المبحث الأول حكم الشريعة الإسلامية تجاه عقد الإيجار لابد لنا من أن نطلع على الأحكام القانونية النافذة التي تعالج عقد الإيجار وكما يلي :ـ 
*تعريف عقد الإيجار*

إن تعريف عقد الإيجار في القانون ولدى فقهاء وشراح القانون لا يختلف كثيراً عن تعريف الفقه الإسلامي للعقد المذكور إذ عرف القانون العراقي عقد الإيجار في نص المادة 722 من القانون المدني العراقي رقم 40 لسنة 1951 المعدل بان( الإيجار تمليك منفعة معلومة بعوض معلوم لمدة معلومة وبه يلتزم المؤجر أن يمكن المستأجر من الانتفاع بالمأجور) ، كما إن التشريعات العربية والأجنبية لا تبتعد كثيراً عن ذلك إذ عرفته المواد 362 و 440 من القانون المدني المصري بأنه (عقد يلتزم به المؤجر انتفاع المستأجر بمنافع الشيء المؤجر ومرافقه مدة معينة باجرة معينة ) . وهو مشابه من حيث الحكم عما جاء بالقانون العراقي من حيث أن يتوفر العقد على جملة أركان وشروط تتعلق بالعاقد والمحل والسبب والمدة والأجرة، كما عرفته المادة 179 من القانون المدني الفرنسي بأنه (عقد يلتزم به احد المتعاقدين ان يجعل الأخر ينتفع بشيء في مدة معينة باجرة معينة يلتزم هذا الأخير بدفعها) . ومن خلال هذه التعاريف نجد هناك جدل فقهي يتمثل بكون طبيعة الالتزام الذي يقوم به المؤجر هل هو سلبي أم ايجابي، إذ يرى الدكتور عبد الرزاق السنهوري إن القانون المصري جعل التزام المؤجر هو التزام سلبي حيث رتب عليه ترك المستأجر من أن ينتفع بالعين المؤجرة بينما القانون العراقي جعله عمل ايجابي إذ يقوم المؤجر بتمكين المستأجر من الانتفاع أي انه يقوم بعمل نشاط معين لتمكين المستأجر وليس عمل سلبي يتمثل بالترك، وارى إن القانون العراقي قد سار مع المذهب الذي يجعل التزام المؤجر التزام ايجابي بالقيام بعمل وليس الترك وهذا الفرق يرتب اثر مهم يتمثل بإلزام المالك وهو (المؤجر) بان يهيئ العين المؤجرة بما يمكن المستأجر من الانتفاع بها ويقع عليه عبء صيانتها وترميمها قبل أن ينتفع بها المستأجر وهو ما أشير إليه بصراحة في نص المادة (742) من القانون المدني الذي الزم المؤجر بتسليم المأجور إلى المستأجر بالحالة التي كانت عليها وقت التعاقد وان لا يحجب أي جزء من المنفعة للدار عن المستأجر على وفق أحكام المادة 744 من القانون المدني وما ورد في المواد (750-759) المتعلقة بصيانة المأجور ، بمقابل جملة من الالتزامات التي رتبها القانون على المستأجر من أهمها دفع الأجرة والحفاظ على المأجور ورده إلى المستأجر حال انتهاء مدة الإيجار المتفق عليها بالحالة التي كان عليها وقت التعاقد، وعلى وفق أحكام المادة (771) من القانون المدني التي نصت على ما يلي (( إذا انقضى عقد الإيجار ، وجب على المستأجر أن يخلي المأجور للمؤجر في المكان الذي تسلمه فيه ، إذا لم يحدد الاتفاق أو العرف مكاناً أخر )) لكن هذا الإطلاق الوارد في تعريف عقد الإيجار قيدته أحكام قانونية صدرت لاحقة لصدور القانون المدني حيث قلبت الموازين تجاه المالك لمصلحة المستأجر وتدخلت بشكل واضح من خلال قانون إيجار العقار منذ صدور أول قانون ينظم إيجار العقارات إذ صدر قانون تنظيم إيجار العقار رقم 67 لسنة 1973 وتعديلاته بالقانون رقم 55 لسنة 1975 والقانون رقم 181 لسنة 1978 وكذلك قانون إيجار العقار رقم 87 لسنة 1979 وتعديلاته بالقرارات الصادرة من مجلس قيادة الثورة المنحل والقوانين المعدلة ومنها القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1996 قانون تعديل قانون إيجار العقار . وما لحقها من أمر سلطة الائتلاف المنحل وقرار مجلس الحكم وأمر مجلس الوزراء . فهذه كلها وردت استثناء على القاعدة القانونية العقد شريعة المتعاقدين وقيدت حق المالك تجاه المستأجر تحت تبريرات ذكرت في الأسباب الموجبة لإصدار تلك القوانين فقد ذكر في المذكرة الإيضاحية لقانون إيجار العقار رقم 87 لسنة 1979 (قد وجد إن الضرورة تقضي بإعادة النظر في القواعد التي بنيت عليها القوانين السابقة ) وان الحكمة من ذلك (تحديد حقوق المستأجر والمؤجر وتحديد التزاماتهما تحديداً واضحاً ) كما برر المشرع حينما عدل الأحكام التي كان قد وضعها على إن الغاية من إصدار القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1996 قانون تعديل قانون إيجار العقار وعلى وفق ما ذكر في الأسباب الموجبة لصدوره إن الغاية من ذلك هو (تحقيق التوازن بين طرفي عقد الإيجار بنظرة عادلة تقوم على أساس المساواة ومراعاة للظروف الاجتماعية والاقتصادية وتعزيز الروابط العائلية ) . ومن كل ما تقدم فان تعريف عقد الإيجار لم يختلف عليه بين الفقهاء إلا ببعض الأفكار الغير جوهرية والتي لا تشكل تقاطعاً يرتب اختلافا في الأحكام المنظمة لعقد الإيجار . 
*أركان عقد الإيجار*

إن عقد الإيجار حتى يكون عقداً نافذاً له قوة إلزام يجب أن يتوفر على جملة من الأركان والتي تعتبر من أهم خصائص عقد الإيجار وهذه الأركان كما يلي :- ‌ أ- أهلية المتعاقدين 
ويستوجب القانون المدني العراقي أن يتوفر المتعاقدان على أهلية الأداء والبلوغ والعقل والرضا وان لا يشوب هذه الأهلية أي عارض من عوارض الأهلية كالجنون والعته والسفه وعدم البلوغ وسواها . ورتب القانون أثراً مهماً في حالة عدم توفر الأهلية الكاملة في احد العاقدين يتمثل بعدم سريان العقد بحقه وعلى وفق تفصيلات أوردها المشرع في القانون المدني العراقي رقم 40 لسنة 1951 المعدل وفي المواد (77-125) وتفصيلات خاصة بعقد الإيجار في المواد (723-730) مدني . ‌ب- العين المؤجرة أو الشيء المستأجر الذي ينتفع به المستأجر بين القانون العراقي محل عقد الإيجار بأنه العين المؤجرة والمنظم بموجب القواعد العامة المشار إليها في القانون المدني العراقي بالإضافة إلى ما تم تخصيصه في المواد (731-735) مدني والتي بينت إن من أهم الأركان هو المأجور أو العين المؤجرة والتي اشترطت فيها أن تكون ملكاً للمؤجر، كما عالجت في تلك المواد حالة تصرف الفضولي أو غير مالك العقار وان تكون هذه العين أو العقار مما يجوز التعاقد عليه، بالإضافة إلى أن قانون إيجار العقار قد حدد وخصص العقارات التي تخضع لإحكامه وقصرها على العقارات المبنية المؤجرة لأغراض السكن للعراقيين ضمن حدود أمانة بغداد والبلديات وعلى وفق أحكام الفقرة (أ) من البند (1) من المادة الأولى من قانون إيجار العقار رقم 87 لسنة 1979 المعدل . 
‌ج- الأجرة في العقد لتحديد مفهوم الأجرة لابد من عرض الأمر على وفق ما يلي :ـ 1. تعتبر الأجرة من أهم أركان عقد الإيجار وهي التي تضفي عليه صفة عقد الإيجار و بدونها لا يعتبر العقد عقد إيجار، وإنما يتصف بأوصاف أخرى، لذلك فان الأجرة تعرف بأنها (المال الذي يلتزم به المستأجر بدفعه للمؤجر في مقابل الانتفاع بالشيء المؤجر) ولابد إن تكون من الأموال القابلة للتدوال والجائز التعامل بها بموجب القوانين النافذة، وان كان الأغلب فيها النقود لكن يصح أن تكون من غير النقود حيث أن المال كان قد عرفته المادة 65 من القانون المدني العراقي رقم 40 لسنة 1951 المعدل بأنه (كل حق له قيمة مادية ) سواء كان الحق عيني أو شخصي، لذا يصح أن تكون الأجرة أموال غير نقدية بالإضافة إلى الإطلاق الذي وصفته المادة 736 من القانون المدني التي جعلت الأجرة أما أن تكون نقودا أو أي مال آخر ومن صور ذلك كالانتفاع بشيء آخر مقابل الانتفاع بالعين المؤجرة، بالإضافة إلى جواز أن تكون الأجرة بناء يقيمه المستأجر في العين المؤجرة ويصبح ملكا للمؤجر عند نهاية عقد الإيجار وهنا لابد من الإشارة والتنبيه إلى أن تلك الصورة تختلف عن إحكام عقد المساطحة التي تنظمها أحكام خاصة تختلف كثيرا عن عقد الإيجار لا مجال لذكرها في هذا المبحث، بالإضافة لما تقدم فان الأجرة يجب أن تكون حقيقية وليست شكلية فإذا ما اتصفت بما تقدم اختلف وصف العقد وأصبح عقد آخر . 2. أما عن تحديد الأجرة فإنها في الأصل تخضع لإرادة الطرفين عملا بقاعدة العقد شريعة المتعاقدين وان كل طرف حر بالتصرف بما يملك من حق له على أمواله سواء كان المالك أو المستأجر إلا انه لا يوجد ما يمنع من ترك تحديد الأجرة للعرف السائد، أما إذا لا يوجد مثل هذا العرف ولم يحددها المتعاقدان يتم اللجوء إلى تقدير اجر المثل ولابد من الانتباه إلى أن عدم ذكر الأجرة لا يعني انصراف نية الطرفين إلى عدم تحديد الأجرة أو إهمالها بمعنى عدم استيفائها، لان ذلك سيغبر من وصف العقد وعلى وفق ما أشرت إليه أنفا، لكن قانون إيجار العقار النافذ قد تدخل في تحديد الأجرة على خلاف القاعدة العامة ورسم المشرع طريق معين لاحتساب أجرة إيجار العقارات التي أصبحت مختصرة على العقارات المعدة للأغراض السكنية حصرا بعد التعديل الذي حصل في عام 1996حيث ذكرت المادة الرابعة من قانون إيجار العقار رقم 87 لسنة 1979 المعدل على ما يلي :ـ ((1-لا تزيد الأجرة السنوية للعقارات المشمولة بأحكام القانون على النسبتين الآتيتين:ـ أ-( 5%) خمس من المئة من القيمة الكلية في العقارات أو الشقق المعدة للسكن المؤجرة لهذا الغرض ب-( 7%) سبع من المئة من القيمة الكلية في العقارات او الشقق المؤجرة على شكل غرف للسكن)) وفي نص المادة المذكورة تفصيلات أخرى، وهذا التدخل من المشرع قد حدد من سلطان الإرادة لطرفي العقد إذ يرى البعض من فقهاء القانون انه تطور في صياغة عقد الإيجار ومنهم الدكتور عصمت عبد المجيد بكر الذي يرى إن هذا التطور قد أدى إلى أن يتطور عقد الإيجار من عقد قائم على الرضا والاختيار إلى عقد قائم على الجبر والإلزام بينما يراه آخرون تقييد لحرية طرفي العقد وانه قد جاء لمصلحة طرف دون آخر وان كانوا يبرروه لدواعي اقتصادية واجتماعية ، كما إن هذا المبدأ في تقييد حرية الطرفين في تحديد الأجرة لم يقتصر على المنظومة القانونية العراقية بل سبقتها في ذلك الكثير من التشريعات ولكنها كانت تمثل استثناء يزول بزوال المسبب له، ومنها بعض القوانين التي صدرت في فرنسا حيث دعت الظروف الاستثنائية إلى تدخل المشرع لوضع ضوابط معينة في تقدير الأجرة وذلك لغرض وضع حد أقصى لا يجوز تعديه أو مجاوزته وهذا ما يحدث فقط في ألازمات الاقتصادية التي تفاجئ المستأجرين اثر ارتفاع أثمان مواد البناء وارتفاع الأجر وانخفاض أسعار المحصولات وغيرها والتي كانت من نتاج الحروب حيث صدر قانون 9مارس سنة 1918 وقانون 31 ديسمبر سنة 1918 وقانون 24 ابريل سنة 1919 وغيرها من القوانين التي أحصاها العلامة الدكتور السنهوري في كتابة الموسوم عقد الإيجار . والمشرع المصري قد تدخل أيضا في تحديد سلطة وإرادة طرفي عقد الإيجار بالنسبة للعقارات المعدة للسكن ومنها القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1930 حول تقييد أجور المساكن وقرن سبب ذلك التشريع بحالة الحرب التي اندلعت وظهور الصعوبات في تشييد العقارات ثم صدر بعد ذلك القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1931 وغيرها من التشريعات . أما في المنظومة القانونية السورية لم يكن الأمر يختلف عن التشريعات المذكورة في أعلاه، حيث ابتدأت في أواخر الحرب العالمية الثانية تبرز في سورية أزمة للسكن. وبدت الحاجة ماسة إلى ضرورة تنظيم العلاقات الإيجارية، فصدر أول تشريع خاص يتناول موضوع الإيجارات بالقانون رقم /26/ تاريخ 29/12/1943. و بتاريخ 15/2/1949 صدر القانون رقم (464) الذي جاء في (19) مادة احتوت على تنظيم العلاقات الإيجاريه. وقد تضمن القانون تمديداً بقوة القانون للعقود الايجارية لمصلحة المستأجرين. كما تضمن انتقال العلاقة الايجارية بالخلافة من المستأجر إلى ورثته. وفي تاريخ 31/12/1950 صدر قانون جديد للإيجار بالرقم (63) وقد نظم لأول مرة جواز طلب تقدير بدل الإيجار قضائياً (التخمين). وبعدها صدر قانون الإيجار (المعمر) بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم (111) بتاريخ 11/2/1952. لذا ترى إن سلطان وإرادة المالك قد تعرضت إلى التقييد على خلاف الأصل في إن الناس مسلطون على أموالهم وتحت ذرائع وتبريرات شتى منها إن أزمة السكن وعدم توفر مساكن كافية اعتبرت من أهم أسباب توفير الحماية للمستأجر عل حساب المالك وتقييد حريته، وارى إن هذا التبرير غير منطقي حيث إن مسؤولية الدولة تجاه المواطن والشعب يجب أن تتحملها الحكومة التي تملك الموارد العامة للبلد لا أن تلقي تبعات ذلك على كاهل المالك الذي هو احد المواطنين من أبناء هذا الشعب، لذلك فان الأجرة ركن أساسي ومهم في عقد الإيجار . ‌د- المدة في العقد المدة ركن من أهم أركان العقد وخصوصاً الذي يتعلق بإيجار العقارات كالدور والشقق السكنية والمحلات والمصانع وما شابه ذلك وهذا الركن هو المدة ووجوده مفترض في العقد حتى لو لم يتم الاتفاق عليه حيث ينظمه حين ذاك القانون أو العرف، فالمدة هي الفترة الزمنية التي يستغرقها العقد وتترتب عليها آثار مهمة عند التنفيذ منها الالتزام بدفع الأجرة وإعادة المأجور وما يماثل ذلك من التزامات وكما تبين أعلاه من سعة النشاط الذي يغطيه هذا النوع من العقود فأن تحديد بداية وانتهاء المدة ورد بأكثر من صورة ففي بعض العقود يتأخر نفاذ العقد أي ( بداية المدة) على الرغم من إتمام التعاقد وأحيانا يكون النفاذ فوري وفي صورة أخرى تنهي المدة ويبقى العقد قائم ومرة ينتهي العقد قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة ومن ذلك ولغرض البيان والوضوح أورد شرحاً مبسطاً لمثل هذه الصورة على وفق أحكام القانون المدني العراقي رقم (40) لسنة (1951) المعدل وكما يلي:ـ 1. نصت المادة (739) من القانون المدني على إن العقد يبدأ من التاريخ المسمى مما يعني ان بعض العقود يتم الاتفاق على كل أركانها وشروطها إلا إنها تبدأ بعدة مدة محددة تسمى في العقد والمثال على ذلك إذا وقع العقد في 1/1/2000 إلا أن المدة تبدأ اعتباراً من 1/2/2000 فتكون بداية المدة المتفق عليها نافذة اعتباراً من ذلك التاريخ لا من تاريخ توقيع العقد، أو قد يكون تاريخ نفاذ العقد متعلق بشرط معين متى ما تحقق هذا الشرط تبدأ المدة المحددة ومثلنا على ذلك اتفاق المالك والمستأجر على كل مستلزمات العقد على إن تاريخ نفاذه يكون اعتبارا من نقل المستأجر من محافظة إلى المكان الذي يقع فيه العقار وهذا يسمى العقد المعلق على شرط واقف ونظمته أحكام المادة (288) من القانون المدني على أن يكون هذا الشرط غير مخالف للنظام العام والآداب وان ممكن الحدوث أي غير مستحيل وغير نتحقق أي أن لا يكون موجود في الحال لان هذا سيجعل من المدة نافذة على الفور ووفقاً لما بينته أحكام المواد (286-287) مدني، ومن الممكن أيضا أن تبدأ مدة العقد فور التعاقد وهو التنفيذ الفوري الذي لا تفصله أي فاصلة زمنية عن تاريخ التوقيع، وقد لا تتوفر أي حالة من الحالات المذكورة أنفا ولم ترد أي إشارة إلى تاريخ بداية احتساب المدة في العقد فان القانون اعتبرها نافذة اعتباراً من تاريخ التوقيع وفقا لما جاء في المادة (739) مدني. 2. أما فيما يتعلق بانتهاء المدة فأنها ترد على أكثر من وجه وكما يلي:- ‌أ- انتهاء العقد حين انتهاء المدة المحددة فيه فإذا العقدة نافذ لمدة سنة واحدة فانه ينتهي بانتهائها وتنتهي كل آثاره وفقاً لما جاء في حكم البند (1) من المادة (779) مدني، وفي ما يتعلق بالدور والشقق السكنية ومكاتب المحامين والمهندسين الاستشاريين وعيادات الأطباء فان المدة فيها غير محدد حتى وان اتفق على مدة محدد بل يمتد العقد بحكم القانون أي عند انتهاء تلك المدة المتفق عليها لا يلزم المستأجر بإخلاء العقار ولا يعيد تسليمه أو رده إلى المالك تأسيسا على ما جاء في نص المادة (الثالثة) من قانون إيجار العقار رقم (87) لسنة 1979 المعدل. ‌ب- تنتهي المدة المتفق عليها إلا إن الطرفين يتفقون على امتداد العقد لمدة جديدة مماثلة للسابقة أو تختلف عنها من حيث الطول والقصر وهذا ما يسمى (بالتمديد)، ولكن قد لا يتفقون إلا إن المستأجر يبقى في العقار بعلم وبدون أي معارضة من المالك فإننا أمام عقد جديد يتسم بذات مواصفات وأحكام العقد السابق ولكن دون تحديد للمدة وإنما تتحدد بمقدار الأجرة المدفوعة فإذا كانت لشهر واحد تكون المدة لشهر واحد ووفقا لحكم المادة (780) مدني وهذه الحالة تسمى (التجديد) الذي هو استبدال التزام سابق بالتزام جديد يختلف عنه في المحل والمصدر وكما أشارت إليه المواد (401-403) مدني. ‌ج- وقد ترد صور أخرى متفرقة ينتهي بها العقد قبل انتهاء المدة ومنها ما يلي:- 1. فسخ عقد الإيجار قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة عندما يحصل إخلال أو خرق من قبل أحد طرفي العقد يدفع الطرف الآخر إلى اللجوء إلى القضاء لإنهاء العقد بالحكم بفسخه على أن يقوم قبل ذلك بإنذاره بضرورة تنفيذ التزاماته التي أخل بها والمثل على ذلك عدم قيام المالك بتسليم العين المؤجرة إلى المستأجر أو امتناع المستأجر عن التسلم أو عدم دفعه الأجرة ووفقاً لحكم المادة 782 مدني. 2. وعندما يموت المستأجر في حالة كون شخصيته محل اعتبار، أي أن المستأجر أجر المحل لممارسة عمل يتعلق لصفة شخصية مثلاً إذا كان محامياً واتخذ العقار مكتباً لممارسة نشاطه فتكون صفته الشخصية كمحام الأساس في التعاقد أو إذا أصبح العقد يشكل أعباء أثقل من أن تتحملها مواردهم المالية أو أصبح أكثر مما تكون الحاجة إليه.ففي هذه الحالة يجوز إنهاء العقد قبل المدة المحددة في اصل العقد استثناءً من الشروط والقواعد العامة لان الأصل أن لا ينتهي العقد بموت (المستأجر) أو موت (المؤجر) وفقاً لحكم المواد (783-784) مدني. 3. إذا كان هناك اتفاق بين الطرفين أن يتم فسخ العقد إذا طرأت حاجة شخصية إلي المأجور (العقار) فينتهي العقد قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة على أن يكون وفق ضوابط وردت في حكم المادة (789( مدني. 
فهذه هي الصور التي ينتهي بها العقد قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة أو عند انتهائها على أن تراعى بعض المدد الزمنية في إنذار المستأجر قبل طلب تخلية العقار جاء ذكرها في المادة (741 ) مدني تتراوح بين الشهرين والخمسة عشر يوم، ولكن هناك عقود لا تنتهي بموعد ومدة محددة وإنما تكون المدة مفتوحة ما دام المستأجر (حي) ويستمر العقد خلال مدة حياته وذلك حينما ينص في العقد على إن المدة هي لمدة حياة المستأجر فتكون المدة مفتوحة والعقد قائم مادام المستأجر على قيد الحياة حتى وان امتد العقد لأكثر من ثلاثين عاماً لان العقد إذا كانت مدته أكثر من ثلاثين عاما يكون ملزماً للطرفين خلال هذه الفترة البالغة وما بعدها يجوز إنهائه بناء على طلب أحد الطرفين أي إذا كانت مدة العقد خمسون عاما ففي الثلاثين الأولى يكون لازما لكل الأطراف وبعد ذلك يجوز إنهائه بناء على إرادة أي طرف وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة (740) مدني. ومن الجدير بالملاحظة والاهتمام هناك نص في البند الثاني من المادة(740) مدني يتمثل في اعتبار العقد مستمراً لمدة حياة المستأجر ولا يجوز للمؤجر (المالك) أن يطلب إنهاء العقد وإخلاء العقار إذا ذكر في العقد بأن العقد يبقى ما بقى المستأجر يدفع الأجرة فيعتبر أنه قد تم التعاقد لمدة حياة المستأجر . وفي ما تقدم لاحظنا تنظيم عقد الإيجار في ظل القانون المدني النافذ إلا أن مدة العقد في إيجار العقارات المعدة لأغراض السكن لا تتقيد بالمدد المشار إليها في أعلاه ، بل تدخل المشرع وجعل مدة العقد مدة غير محددة ، حيث ورد في نص المادة (الثالثة ) من قانون إيجار العقار النافذ (( يمتد عقد الإيجار بعد انتهاء مدته ما دام المستأجر شاغلا العقار ومستمرا بدفع الأجرة ، طبقا لأحكام القانون مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (14) من المادة السابعة عشر)) ، وفي هذه المادة قد وضع المشرع مبدأ الامتداد القانوني للعقد واعتبر هذا المبدأ من أهم مظاهر تطور عقد الإيجار الذي يتمتع المستأجر في ظله بحماية قانونية في مواجهة المؤجر ، بحيث يبقى منتفعا بالمأجور ما يشاء من المدة مادام قادرا على دفع الأجرة التي حددها الطرفان عند توقيع العقد ، ومن الجدير بالذكر إن أي تعديل على الأجرة حتى وان تم بالاتفاق بين الطرفين لا يعتد به ويحق للمستأجر أن يرجع إلى الاتفاق القديم الذي تم عند توقيع العقد وهناك تطبيقات قضائية كثيرة بهذا الخصوص وهذا التقييد قد اثر سلبا على قطاع الإسكان بامتناع المستثمر من الاستثمار في هذا القطاع وتراكمت السنين وزاد عدد أفراد الشعب مع بطئ النمو في القطاع الإسكاني. 
*الخلاصة*

ومن خلال ما تقدم الذي أوضحت فيه أركان وشروط عقد الإيجار ورؤية فقه الشريعة الإسلامية وفقه القانون تجاهه التي أرى إنها كانت ضرورية حتى أتمكن من الوصول إلى الفكرة والمقترح الذي سأوجزه في هذه الخلاصة ، ولاحظنا إن الأصل في الفقه القانوني وفقه الشريعة الإسلامية أن العقد محدد بمدته ولا يجبر المالك على القبول بما لم يتفق عليه وليس للمستأجر أن يبقى في المأجور أطول من المدة المتفق عليها وان العقد ملزم للطرفين وبموجب إحكامه وشروطه المتفق عليها ، لكن طبيعة التحولات الاجتماعية التي مرت على البلد وتعثر السياسة الإسكانية وطبيعة الأنظمة التي حكمت البلد خلال القرن الماضي وما رافقه من زيادة في نفوس السكان وأخطاء التنفيذ في المعالجة بالاعتماد على البناء الأفقي دون العمودي وهذه الظروف وغيرها على المشرع أو المتصدي لأي بحث لهذه المشكلة أن يراعيها ويأخذها بنظر الاعتبار ، وحيث إن الغاية من الإيجار الحصول على منفعة معينة تتمثل بالمردود المادي لمالك العقار أي بمنفعة العقار بالنسبة للمستأجر . وحيث أن الظروف الحالية لا تسمح للمستأجر بان يملك حق الخيار في الإيجار نتيجة لانعدام الوفرة في المساكن التي نجمت عن تخلف سياسات الأنظمة السابقة عن بناء الوحدات السكنية والاهتمام بقطاع السكن والذي بدوره أدى إلى تفاقم هذه ألازمة ومما ساهم فيها هي التشريعات الحالية التي قيدت المالك بقيود لا يقوى على كسرها فأعدمت فرص الاستثمار في قطاع الإسكان لان من يستثمر الأموال الطائلة يرجى منها مردود مادي يتناسب وحجم هذا الاستثمار لذلك ارى ان يتم تعديل القانون النافذ بان يكون لكل طرف من طرفي العقد سواء المالك او المستأجر ان يطلب من لجنة مشكلة من قاضي محكمة البداءة في منطقة العقار وعضوية ممثل عن التسجيل العقار ووزارة المالية وتقوم هذه اللجنة بناء على هذا الطلب بتقدير قيمة العقار وتحدد مقدار الأجرة ويكون قرارها هذا خاضع للطعن لدى جهة تحدد اما يمكن الاستئناف بصفتها التمييزية أو تشكل لجنة خاصة من عدد من الأعضاء برئاسة قاضي من الأصناف المتقدمة وعضوية بعض ذوي الاختصاص في تثمين العقارات ويكون قرارها قطعي ونهائي وعلى الطرفين الالتزام بذلك ومن يتخلف يتحمل التبعات القانونية حيث إن المالك إذا ما رفض استلام بدلات الإيجار المحددة بموجب قرار اللجنة للمستأجر أن يودعها لدى الكاتب العدل والمستأجر إذا رأى إنها مغالى فيها فللمالك أن يقيم دعوى تخلية أمام المحكمة المختصة وبذلك نكون قد لجأنا إلى لجنة حيادية قد تقاربنا من خط العدالة وليس العدالة المطلقة . 
*المصادر*

1. الشيخ سيد سابق ـ فقه السنة ـ الناشر دار الكتاب العربي بيروت ـ ج2 2. ابن نجيم المصري ـ البحر الرائق في شرح كنز الدقائق ـ دار الكتب العلمية المجلد السابع ـ الطبعة الأولى 1418 هـ 3. الحطاب الرعيني ـ مواهب الجليل ـ دار الكتب العلمية المجلد السابع ـ الطبعة الأولى 1418 هـ ـ تحقيق الشيخ زكريا عميرات 4. السيد محمد سعيد الحكيم ـ منهاج الصالحين ـ المجلد الثاني ـ الناشر دار الصفوة ـ الطبعة الأولى ـ 1996 5. محيى الدين النووي ـ روضة الطالبين ـ دار الكتب العلمية بيروت ـ ج4 6. الدكتور عبدالرزاق السنهوري ـ شرح القانون المدني في العقود ـ عقد الإيجار ـ دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر 7. الدكتور عصمت عبد المجيد بكر ـ إحكام تخلية المأجور – وزارة العدل ـ منشورات مركز البحوث القانونية ـ بغداد 1988 8. القاضي هادي عزيز علي ـ المبادئ القانونية في قضاء محكمة استئناف بغداد بصفتها التمييزية ـ إيجار العقار ـ مطبعة الزمان 9. حسن عداي الدجيلي ـ شرح قانون إيجار العقار ـ الطبعة الأولى 1983 10. المحامي سعد خليل الراضي – شرح قانون إيجار العقار رقم 87 لسنة 1979 ـ الطبعة الأولى ـ 1983 11. المحامي مروان يوسف صباغ ـ المؤثرات القانونية في الأبعاد الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لمشكلة السكن في سورية ـ شبكة المعلومات الدولية 
المصدر هنا

----------

